# comment manipuler les pieces jointes de Mail a distance, automatiquement



## Fanoo (2 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, et spécialement aux utilisateurs de Mail d'Apple,

Voila mon probleme : 

j'envoie des emails a ma secrétaire (je suis medecin) contenant une pièce-jointe (PJ) qui est le courrier de chaque patient en fichier audio. Le titre de l'email est toujours le meme (c'est une procedure automatique d'envoi).
Je voudrais que Mail - chez ma secrétaire - récupere automatiquement la PJ (le fichier audio) et mette cette piece jointe dans un dossier spécifique sur mon disque, (ou, mieux, la charge dans l'application désignée pour taper le courrier...)

j'ai cherché dans les regles de Mail, mais la gestion des PJ n'est pas proposée du tout.
comment faire ? un script ? une application tierce ? je demande votre aide pour un pb qui concerne certainement de nombreux utilisateurs de courriers electroniques...

L'autre solution serait d'uploader ce fichier audio sur un serveur, que ma secrétaire récupèrerait par download, mais je ne suis pas certain de savoir faire ça.. (pourtant j'ai un compte ?mac et un iDisk...).

merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Mars 2005)

Est-ce possible de partager un dossier de ton compte, sur lequel il y aurait une action automatique à chaque dépose d'un nouveau fichier qui enverrait un mail (avec dedans le nom du fichier ajouté) ?

Les machines sont-elles sur le même réseau ? Même OS (toutes les deux Mac) ?

...


----------



## Fanoo (2 Mars 2005)

Tu parles de quel compte ? mon compte ?mac ? je pense que c'est possible, (sur MacOS, tout est possible...) mais je ne sais pas comment le faire.

La machine Médecin et la machine Secrétaire sont 2 macs, reliés par LAN lorsque le medecin consulte sur place, et reliés par Internet externe lorsque le médecin se déplace dans les hopitaux...

J'avais imaginé une procédure tres simple :
SI : sujet message = "courrier à taper"
ALORS : enregistrer piece jointe dans : -Users>nom_utilisateur>Documents>Courriers à Taper
ET : déplacer message dans >Elements Supprimés

Ca parait pas compliqué, pourtant les regles de Mail ne permettent pas de gérer les pieces jointes. Est-ce qu'un script (avec activation automatique régulier toutes les 5 minutes) serait capable de faire ça ?
sinon, une application tierce ?

merci pour votre aide....


----------



## alexh (5 Mars 2005)

a priori la solution serait de définir une règle dans Mail (SI : Objet = ...) qui active un Applescript. En particulier, cela ne nécessite pas de surveillance continue (toutes les 5 minutes ...) puisque Mail gère le tout quand il faut.

Par contre je rame encore trop en Applescript pour te dire comment faire ceci ...

Si tu es meilleur que moi (ou curieux), voici une url qui donne le cadre générique d'un statement pour intercepter un message via une règle Mail.


----------



## Fanoo (5 Mars 2005)

alexh a dit:
			
		

> a priori la solution serait de définir une règle dans Mail (SI : Objet = ...) qui active un Applescript.



OUI, c'est cela qu'il faudrait faire. Dommage que je ne connaisse pas mieux AppleScript. Ca devrait pas etre trop difficile a faire un script comme ca, non ?

je vais voir si des mac-users moins manches que nous sauraient me conseiller...

et merci pour ta reponse et pour l'URL.


----------

